# Emisor y receptor, que alcancen unos 300 metros.



## odre80 (Ene 12, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Primeramente gracias de ante mano, ya que he hecho otras consultas en este foro y siempre han sido muy bien atendidas.

El tema es el siguiente. 

El uso del aparato tal vez sea algo mas complicado y dificil de explicar, pero os detallo el funcionamiento que debe tener.

Debe constar de un emisor, un mandito pequeño, el cual de una señal, que al ser recibida por el receptor, este guire, no mucho una vuelta, un servo. Ha de tener un alcance de unos 300 metros.

De que depende el alcance? Unicamente del cristal?

Un saludo y gracias todos.


----------



## odre80 (Ene 15, 2006)

A alguno se os ocurre algo?

un saludo


----------



## Juan Antonio (Ene 21, 2006)

El alcance lo da la potencia y depende en gran medida de la frecuencia a la cual transmites la señal.  El cristal es el dispositivo que permite generar una oscilación a una frecuencia estable.

Puedes utilizar un modulo como los ya mencionados en el foro: TLP434 y RLP434

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/manejo-modulos-tlp434-rlp434-441/


----------



## David Yanez (Ene 28, 2006)

hola chicos buen dia es David Yanez, me anote hace un rato, estoy interesado en saber como hago pa armar o construir un carro rc, cuales son los requerimientos minimos para ello, o como empiezo, ha no se nada de electronica, pero me gustan esos carros y me gustaria aprender a constrirlos. gracias os agradezco su colaboracion


----------



## asherar (Abr 19, 2008)

Hola: 

Me interesa construir un sistema de radar para detectar vehículos (autos, colectivos 
o camiones). 
La idea es generar una señal RF bien dirigida, que se refleje en un móvil a unos 
200-300 m (o más) y recibir la reflexión con un detector sintonizado, para luego ser 
analizada.

Pensaba empezar a probar los módulos WEN-SHING, pero se me ocurre que me va a faltar 
alcance (o bien potencia). Llegado el caso me armo algo más potente. 
En ese caso, ¿habría que blindar el circuito para no cocinar al operador? 
Ahí se me queman los papeles !

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 19, 2008)

Tambien podrias utilizar una barrera laser o por microondas mediante cavidades.


----------



## asherar (Abr 19, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien podrias utilizar una barrera laser o por microondas mediante cavidades.



Lo del láser estaría piola pero en mi caso no me sirve porque tiene que ser algo portátil.  
(Editado: Entiendo que la barrera detectora estaría quieta y lejos del emisor.)
No importa que sea pesado o voluminoso, ya que iría montado todo en un camión. 

Eso de las cavidades resonantes no se me ocurriría cómo implementarlo. 
De las cavidades de microondas: sabés de algún documento ?
Yo con microondas apenas sé cómo calentar una taza de café!

También pensé en usar información de GPS, pero ahí no toco ni de oido!
Además para lo que quiero hacer se requeriría que todo el mundo 
tuviera un GPS en el auto. Tal vez dentro de unos años ... 

Muchas gracias !


----------



## odre80 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola a todos. 

Os explico lo que necesito. 
Yo lo que necesito es mover un servo al apretar un pulsador circularmente. Es decir 360grados. El Servo ya lo tengo trucado y funciona correctamente. Me recomendarion que usara un 555 para tal fin, pero no soy capaz de hacerlo bien. 
Que es lo necesario para hacer que gire constantemente, es curioso que si tocas con los dedos el cable blanco, de señal, si que gira jejee... 

Bueno muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## odre80 (Jun 15, 2008)

Alguna idea?


----------



## odre80 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola a todos. 

Os explico lo que necesito. 
Yo lo que necesito es mover un servo al apretar un pulsador circularmente. Es decir 360grados. El Servo ya lo tengo trucado y funciona correctamente. Me recomendarion que usara un 555 para tal fin, pero no soy capaz de hacerlo bien. 
Que es lo necesario para hacer que gire constantemente, es curioso que si tocas con los dedos el cable blanco, de señal, si que gira jejee... 

Bueno muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Manonline (Ago 23, 2008)

Saben si los modulos TLP y RLP son reemplazables directamete por los modulos de Wen Shing? O habrá que hacer alguna modificacion?

Gracias,
Mano.


----------

